# Surround sound effect issue through 5.1 speaker



## Atul Kumar (Jun 16, 2016)

I had recently bought new Yamaha Receiver HTR-3067 and Pioneer AJ-5235xt 5.1 speaker, and connected to LG LF6300 Smart LED Full HD TV.

Now, when I am playing any content through TV, I am not getting 5.1 Surround effect from rear speakers. It is giving 2.1 effect through 5.1 speaker.

Can anyone please confirm?
1. Whether it is possible to get 5.1 surround effect from Blu-ray rip files or it is possible only through original Blu-ray DVD? 
2. Whether I can get surround effect by directly playing blu-ray content through TV from USB?
3. Whether I have to buy new blu-ray player to play blu-ray rip file to get surround effect?
4. If I have to buy new Blu-ray player then whether surround effect is possible by directly playing blu-ray rip files through USB from Blu-ray player or whether it is possible through original Blu-ray DVD only?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Atul Kumar said:


> Now, when I am playing any content through TV, I am not getting 5.1 Surround effect from rear speakers. It is giving 2.1 effect through 5.1 speaker.


Can you explain what you mean? What is coming out of each speaker?
How are you playing the ripped files through the Yamaha? I strongly doubt that the Yamaha can accept multichannel signals via USB.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Atul Kumar said:


> I had recently bought new Yamaha Receiver HTR-3067 and Pioneer AJ-5235xt 5.1 speaker, and connected to LG LF6300 Smart LED Full HD TV.
> 
> Now, when I am playing any content through TV, I am not getting 5.1 Surround effect from rear speakers. It is giving 2.1 effect through 5.1 speaker.


I ran into your original problem recently with a cheaper Chromebook and with my Sony BluRay player. The Chromebook mixed the surround channels to the fronts and played a 5.1 mix as 2.1. I could only correct it by getting a better Chromebook, which plays 5.1 just fine.

Then the Sony player was doing the same thing, but I discovered I only had to select surround with my AVR remote, and it switched to proper 5.1 playback.


----------



## Atul Kumar (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi Kal Rubinson,
I am getting the same effect from all 5 speakers i.e. including dialogues. I am playing movies through USB or Hard drive by connecting it to TV [SMART TV] and connected my yamaha receiver through Optical Cable from TV.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Atul Kumar said:


> Hi Kal Rubinson,
> I am getting the same effect from all 5 speakers i.e. including dialogues. I am playing movies through USB or Hard drive by connecting it to TV [SMART TV] and connected my yamaha receiver through Optical Cable from TV.


It is a question of the specific abilities of the components and the particular formats whether this is possible. Frankly, it is not a configuration that I have any experience with. However, I suspect that the USB input of the TV may be forcing the signal to 2 channels. Is there some way to see what that input can handle?


----------

